# looking to find others in Alabama (Jacksonville, Gadsden....



## btnik (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi all,
I would really like to find some SA's to hang out with and maybe learn from. I'm newly diagnosed and without insurance, so I'm having to go it without meds or therapy. I'm currently a journalism major at Jacksonville State University but I can travel to anywhere within an hour or so. It would be great to meet some other poeple and hang out some time.
Thanks.


----------

